# Tips on sun/field/low contrast photography



## technolliegy (Mar 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Garbz (Mar 29, 2011)

You can't post other people's photos on this forum. Please change the embedded images to links!

Anyway what you're showing here is a great example of photoshopping. Only the lens flare in the last photo is an accurate portrayal of how it would look straight out of the camera, but even that image has had it's it's shadow details pushed high in photoshop. The first two photos are just slightly under exposed photos of the subject, and careful application of curves in photoshop.


----------



## KmH (Mar 29, 2011)

Garbz said:


> You can't post other people's photos on this forum. Please change the embedded images to links!


Forum rules/regs are found here: Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ, and most photography forums prohibit/take a dim view of, posting photographs you do not own the copyright to.

As mentioned, you can link to someone else's photos all day long and not violate any forum rules or US federal laws (copyright). www,copyright.gov (UK copyright laws - 
Copyright, Designs and Patents Act 1988)



> From TPF rules/regs:
> * You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that you are able to present to TPF Staff. Under no circumstances will any instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.


----------

